# Link exchange anyone?



## Qualco (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm told that links coming from other websites can really boost a website's SEO rating, has anyone every done this? worth it? Message me if you think you might want to try this, I will help technically if you need it.


----------



## dabzo (Sep 27, 2012)

You're better off to set-up facebook / twitter / google+ pages and link to / from those. Adding yourself to local business directories can't do any harm either.


----------

